# Front Tire Wear - even with alignment



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

I had the front end of the car aligned almost a year ago... at 10K miles.
No signs of strut rub -- then or now...
It was out of spec on camber (negative), and the dealer set it up right.
The Right Front was the furthest out of spec, and the tire wear agreed.

I rotated the tires per the owners manual (R->F, and crossed F->R)
6000 miles later, I have the same sort of wear on the Right Front tire...
Probably 3/32" less treadwear on the outside edge of the tire than the inside.
The tires need to be replaced sometime soon - but I want to know:

Is this normal wear for front tires on these cars?
Everything else I have owned was FWD, and wore the outside edge of the front tires heavier than the inside edge.

--BOB


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Honestly, the suspensions on these cars are weak. Failed bushings, failure to hold alignment, etc. And funky tire wear is just part of it. 

What to do? Have the alignment checked again when you get new rubber. And get General Exclaim UHPs because they're cheap yet still perform well.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks, BA...

Heading to the dealer shortly to get the situation checked out. Got a great dealer here near Indy who takes care of customers.

I knew someone would bring up the General Exclaim tires...  
Just wanted to see if anyone knew about the other BF options.

BOB


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Honestly, the suspensions on these cars are weak. Failed bushings, failure to hold alignment, etc. And funky tire wear is just part of it.
> 
> What to do? Have the alignment checked again when you get new rubber. And get General Exclaim UHPs because they're cheap yet still perform well.


I will second the General Exclaim UHP's just put them on my 2004 and they ride nice and are cheap, I went to 235/45ZR17's instead of 245/45ZR17's and they are even cheaper $78 each plus less chance of strut rub, did have a bad left tierod onthe left side at 29k miles, but the dealer replaced it and aligned the car. Will see how things fare

edit those tires are also quiet so far almost 1000 miles on them


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

BobS said:


> Heading to the dealer shortly to get the situation checked out. Got a great dealer here near Indy who takes care of customers.
> 
> BOB


Found out that the situation's not abnormal.. More a result of infrequent tire rotation than of improper alignment.

The tires with the heavy inner treadblock wear both have had a stint on the rear of the car, and one spent 10,000 miles on the front when the camber was definitely out of spec negative. (-0.9 deg)

Sounds like the best way to stay out of this problem is to rotate the tires at 5000 mile intervals.


FYI - the camber specs for these cars are roughly:
FR: -0.2 deg +/- ~0.5
RR: -1.2 deg +/- ~0.5
No wonder the rears tend to wear the inside edge of the tires.


----------



## boyczk2 (Feb 22, 2009)

i did same thing. replaced the 245 with 235 and never had a strut rub again


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

My problem was about alignment specs... Not at all about strut rub or tire width.

I didn't change my tire width at all.

Post-alignment, the treadwear looks much better. I'm about halfway through the new set of General Exclaim UHPs. Highly recommend them.

BOB


----------



## SoloStunters (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok I have had the same problem, the tire wears to the inside REALLY bad, had the alignment done twice already. The car has 49,xxx on it...its a 06 6 speed..... For some reason they also like to go flat while driving them at 5am. 

What are these General Exclaim UHPs you guys are talking about? What are they? Is there anything to do with these cars? In my opinion they are put together poorly for the price. Mine has been in the shop for the power steering leaking, both rear seats the stitching coming apart, the tumbler on the ignition getting locked up, transmission kicking itself out of gear or not going in gear, oil pan leaking.... I am sorry but for 28k brand new wasnt bad at first i thought, but now i am second guessing....... Dont get me wrong this is my BABY! I love this car with a passion, just think the designers/builders could of put a little more effort in it!!!!!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Get new strut mount bushings/new bearings along with new radius rod bushings and you guys will be good to go.It's a very common issue with the GTO.

I installed these parts and it solved the issue.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree
I have not done these yet but they are next on my list.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

SoloStunters said:


> Ok I have had the same problem, the tire wears to the inside REALLY bad, had the alignment done twice already. The car has 49,xxx on it...its a 06 6 speed..... For some reason they also like to go flat while driving them at 5am.
> 
> What are these General Exclaim UHPs you guys are talking about? What are they? Is there anything to do with these cars? In my opinion they are put together poorly for the price. Mine has been in the shop for the power steering leaking, both rear seats the stitching coming apart, the tumbler on the ignition getting locked up, transmission kicking itself out of gear or not going in gear, oil pan leaking.... I am sorry but for 28k brand new wasnt bad at first i thought, but now i am second guessing....... Dont get me wrong this is my BABY! I love this car with a passion, just think the designers/builders could of put a little more effort in it!!!!!


Hey Solo, your popping out of gear and not going into gear sounds very familiar to what I was just going through. I found that when I put the clutch in, the clutch hose was expanding instead of holding shape. After replacing the hose, all that nonsense stopped. Get a braided hose or have a hose shop retrofit some good braided hose in the section of your stock hose.


----------

